# "Service Vehicle Soon"



## dreamcar (Feb 12, 2014)

i just bought my 04 gto, 5.7 auto. stock with muffler delete. my service vehicle soon light (along with an annoying chime) decided to pop on. i have no clue what is setting this off. any ideas?:confused


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

This should help:
2004 GTO Owners Manual


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

SVS light can have many different meanings from minor to serious. 

I highly recommend a good quality OBD code reader. They are available at most auto parts stores. You can also go to an O'rielly's or other auto parts store and usually they can read and or reset any codes you have.


----------



## dreamcar (Feb 12, 2014)

This is all i needed thanks! Now to get it fixed! 



The Service Vehicle Soon
message along with this
symbol will come on and a
chime will sound if it
detects a problem on the
vehicle.
Such problems could be the Daytime Running
Lamps (DRL) or an automatic headlamp system
malfunction.
If this happens, see your dealer as soon as possible


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

Probably oil service. Read the manual for the steps to reset it.


----------



## dreamcar (Feb 12, 2014)

GotTogO said:


> Probably oil service. Read the manual for the steps to reset it.


The Service Vehicle Soon
message along with this
symbol will come on and a
chime will sound if it
detects a problem on the
vehicle.
Such problems could be the Daytime Running
Lamps (DRL) or an automatic headlamp system
malfunction.
If this happens, see your dealer as soon as possible


straight from the manual


----------



## dreamcar (Feb 12, 2014)

im pretty sure the manual lied. fisrt of all, all of my lghts are fine, and the dlr work great. secondly, today my gurl was driving the car and when she got home, it wouldnt shut off. even with the key out. took it to the shop and they found a bad/melted relay and said another 24hr the car woulda been toasted. not sure if this was the cause of it not starting though. not sure which relay was bad either. anyone ever heard of this happening? think this would be causing my svs light?

f*** shitty dealerships :seeya::shutme


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm not understanding.....what did the dealership do wrong?


----------



## dreamcar (Feb 12, 2014)

sold me the car a week ago and my svs light cam on the next day and now this...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh, okay. I thought you were talking about the shop that found the bad relay.


----------



## dreamcar (Feb 12, 2014)

just got the chance to mess with the goat since it messed up with my gurl driving yesterday. turns out the browning relay was the engine control relay. i swapped the relay and it didnt start back up. think it may have a bad ignition switch. when i hooked my battery back up, my check engine light and my battery light were on, another light blinked for a minute or so (think maybe my security light?) then stopped, and my digi speedo was reading 0mph. all with the key in my pocket. when i put the key in, the first click forward feels normal. after that it feels very loose, turnes easily, and dosent spring back at all. it just stays completely forward and i get no feedback at all from my car. the above named cluster lights just stay on the same as if the key was out. any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The easiest and most definitive way to see what's making the light come on is to take it to some place like AutoZone or Advance Auto and have them throw their OBDII reader on it. If they aren't sure or you need further clarification make sure to right down every code that comes up.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't think he's able to start it...at least that's what I get from the post.


----------



## dreamcar (Feb 12, 2014)

yeah i cannot start the car. its stuck on the side of the road next to my mechancs shop. im going to try to get a new lock cylinder tomorrow to see if its the problem


----------



## dreamcar (Feb 12, 2014)

car is back on the road. tip of lock cylinder broke off in my ignition switch which left a constant current to my engine control relay. pretty sure the service vehicle soon lght is on due to a headlight out. will find out tomorrow once i install my hids


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Could also be that you fixed the issue (ign switch) and the light just needs to be reset. If is comes back on I would have it scanned by someone with a Tech 2. Many things can be involved with the SES light. ABS, traction control, etc. I'm not really sure a headlight being out would trigger that light.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A headlight won't. Get it scanned anywhere but write down the actual codes instead of just the parts store's interpretation.


----------



## dreamcar (Feb 12, 2014)

ended up being the oil pressure switch


----------

